# Question About New Sub 200



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am going to be a first time DOXA purchaser. I plan to buy the Sub 200 Professional when it is released. The current date says December 15. Since I am new to the club, I was wondering do they sell out fast? Do I need to be ready to purchase as soon as they are available online or will I have hours or days? I do not want to miss this, as I have been waiting on my first DOXA for a long time. When I saw the 200, I knew that was the one I had been waiting for. I do not see any way to pre-order, and they always appear to be out of almost everything.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

I would guess the best colors will run out quick but don't know how they've done in the past. Which one are you planning to get?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

abeyk said:


> I would guess the best colors will run out quick but don't know how they've done in the past. Which one are you planning to get?


The orange. I have now found several places overseas (jewelers) who are taking pre-orders, but I see nothing in the US. If I knew what time they will be released, I could be waiting.


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't wait to see one with blue dial.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Many of the models of recent years have sold out fast because they are limited editions of just a few hundred pcs. The new 200 will not be limited (only the 200 130th was limited to 130pcs, and it sold out fast), so I imagine you will be able to get one pretty easily through the Doxa website. I don't know if it will make any difference in delivery time to order through the website or going through an AD.



M111 said:


> I am going to be a first time DOXA purchaser. I plan to buy the Sub 200 Professional when it is released. The current date says December 15. Since I am new to the club, I was wondering do they sell out fast? Do I need to be ready to purchase as soon as they are available online or will I have hours or days? I do not want to miss this, as I have been waiting on my first DOXA for a long time. When I saw the 200, I knew that was the one I had been waiting for. I do not see any way to pre-order, and they always appear to be out of almost everything.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Many of the models of recent years have sold out fast because they are limited editions of just a few hundred pcs. The new 200 will not be limited (only the 200 130th was limited to 130pcs, and it sold out fast), so I imagine you will be able to get one pretty easily through the Doxa website. I don't know if it will make any difference in delivery time to order through the website or going through an AD.


Thank you! That was what I was hoping, but I thought I'd ask here because I know so many of you have bought them, both limited editions and regular editions, in the past.


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

M111 said:


> The orange. I have now found several places overseas (jewelers) who are taking pre-orders, but I see nothing in the US. If I knew what time they will be released, I could be waiting.


I feel if you are getting your first Doxa, it HAS to be orange


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

M111 said:


> The orange. I have now found several places overseas (jewelers) who are taking pre-orders, but I see nothing in the US. If I knew what time they will be released, I could be waiting.


I feel if you are getting your first Doxa, it HAS to be orange


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I think (going by memory here so correct me if I'm wrong) but I thought for us in the US, we have to go through the Doxa website, most other countries will have dealers to go through.


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> I think (going by memory here so correct me if I'm wrong) but I thought for us in the US, we have to go through the Doxa website, most other countries will have dealers to go through.


I went through DOXA US site, package shipped from NY.


----------



## Sawmills1234 (Aug 9, 2019)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Many of the models of recent years have sold out fast because they are limited editions of just a few hundred pcs. The new 200 will not be limited (only the 200 130th was limited to 130pcs, and it sold out fast), so I imagine you will be able to get one pretty easily through the Doxa website. I don't know if it will make any difference in delivery time to order through the website or going through an AD.


Guys I need some insight I've never owned a Doxa but my home club Canada Watch Collector there is a 200 130th for sale initially he was looking for a bite at $3750.00 canadian funds ( nuts) it is now 2500.00 canadian funds still high I might offer 2000.00 cad which is 1500.00 us but I think it to be worth it. What I do know is Doxa and Orange go together like Peanut butter and jelly here is the watch I am talking about.









What do you think should your first Doxa be orange, or is this that special and the fact it is available.

Cheers Warren


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sawmills1234 said:


> Guys I need some insight I've never owned a Doxa but my home club Canada Watch Collector there is a 200 130th for sale initially he was looking for a bite at $3750.00 canadian funds ( nuts) it is now 2500.00 canadian funds still high I might offer 2000.00 cad which is 1500.00 us but I think it to be worth it. What I do know is Doxa and Orange go together like Peanut butter and jelly here is the watch I am talking about.
> 
> View attachment 14597095
> 
> ...


From someone with a doxa obsession point of view, I don't find that model very appealing it does zero for me I personally think you could get a lot cheaper if you like the model, I know they are only 130 but can never see them commanding those prices

98% of the people on this forum like the classic subs these are the people buying second hand doxas , I have seen another on eBay from a uk seller asking about what you want to offer with a best offer option, I personally think £800-900 would be about right but even at that I think you would lose if you resold
I think these will go lower than the prices of used re edition Jenny which I like better than this


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Monkeynuts. Sure this is a DOXA. It has the name on the dial. Ostensibly it is to celebrate DOXA 130 years. It uses a dive watch design that wasn't around 130 years ago. In truth, dive watches weren't around 130 years ago. It is based on a pre SUB design from 50 odd years ago which bears a striking resemblance to a number of other watches.

The 130 looks better in my opinion because of the orange script and hand. The regular 200 looks like any micro brand hommage to a vintage Omega Seamaster. The watch was probably bought by collectors who will buy anything "collectable" and resellers hoping to make a profit. 

For me, a "true" DOXA has the DNA of a SUB. Tonneau case, NoDeCo bezel and orange dial preferably but at least the original 4 colours.

The 200 looks a nice watch, but so do most other similarly looking watches. Is it a DOXA? Sure but the name should change from Sharkhunter to Cash Grab.

Is it a worthy DOXA dive watch? Not for me. Something like this is.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I completely disagree with the above posters. The main reason I have yet to buy a DOXA is because of the crappy paint on the steel bezels. Every used one I ever see has multiple places where it is coming off. That is ugly as all get out! I think the 200 will be a huge success, honestly, because most watch collectors are every bit as OCD as I am. 

Also, many of us are quirky. My 116900 seems to be increasing in value every day, even though so many Rolex "purists" hated it!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

So are you actually going to buy a 200 or are you just here to give an opinion? You have already made up your mind about the traditional DOXA SUBs without ever owning one. How many SUBs have you seen with paint missing? 2, 10, 50, 2000. 

I agree with the fact that the bezel paint can come out, but of all the Marei era SUBs I have owned none have ever had the paint come out.

My vintage ones I have repaired the paint easily. No big deal.

If you are so positive about the 200, buy one and then give us an opinion based on ownership


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Flyingdoctor said:


> So are you actually going to buy a 200 or are you just here to give an opinion? You have already made up your mind about the traditional DOXA SUBs without ever owning one. How many SUBs have you seen with paint missing? 2, 10, 50, 2000.
> 
> I agree with the fact that the bezel paint can come out, but of all the Marei era SUBs I have owned none have ever had the paint come out.
> 
> ...


This was my thread *that I started*. I came here to ask a question about the 200. The whole question was about buying one and worrying they would sell out. I do not understand your comment at all. Go back and read my original post. I don't know why this has turned into an attack on the watch I came here to ask about because *I do intend to buy it!*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry my post wasn’t meant as an attack on the watch you are buying, enjoy your new watch op


----------



## Sawmills1234 (Aug 9, 2019)

Monkeynuts said:


> From someone with a doxa obsession point of view, I don't find that model very appealing it does zero for me I personally think you could get a lot cheaper if you like the model, I know they are only 130 but can never see them commanding those prices
> 
> 98% of the people on this forum like the classic subs these are the people buying second hand doxas , I have seen another on eBay from a uk seller asking about what you want to offer with a best offer option, I personally think £800-900 would be about right but even at that I think you would lose if you resold
> I think these will go lower than the prices of used re edition Jenny which I like better than this


Thanks for the reply.

I agree with your reasoning I will wait and get what I want (1200t) I was getting feedback on the above watch. I thought I found a "unicorn" but the 200 doesn't jump out at me.

Cheers Warren


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Not an "attack" on the watch or you personally. I didn't check to see if you started the thread but I felt your post was just trolling. Criticizing the watch because of the bezel paint and how your Rolex is increasing in value. Sorry if I made the wrong assumption. As a side note, my wife has 2 of the older smaller Air Kings, one of which was originally mine. I think the 116900 is a tremendous looking watch and would certainly wear one.

The traditional Marei SUB range is more than the bezel paint. If you or I were designing it now we would make the number depth greater and probably enamel the colour. Much more resilient and less likely to fall out, but they were made how the vintage ones were and it is my guess that the first bezel as part of the stamping run had deeper indents and adhered paint better. As the run progressed and the die wore maybe not so good. Just a theory.

I'm glad you will buy a 200. I do think it is a nice watch, but in the same way as one of the homages to the vintage Omega SUB 300 is a nice watch. I'm biased - really Pete, you think  - but a first DOXA should be a vintage or Marei era orange dial SUB just so you can see what this whole DOXA thing is about. But be careful, they are habit forming. I started with one in 2002 and have owned over 20 since then.



M111 said:


> This was my thread *that I started*. I came here to ask a question about the 200. The whole question was about buying one and worrying they would sell out. I do not understand your comment at all. Go back and read my original post. I don't know why this has turned into an attack on the watch I came here to ask about because *I do intend to buy it!*


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

M111 said:


> I am going to be a first time DOXA purchaser. I plan to buy the Sub 200 Professional when it is released. The current date says December 15. Since I am new to the club, I was wondering do they sell out fast? Do I need to be ready to purchase as soon as they are available online or will I have hours or days? I do not want to miss this, as I have been waiting on my first DOXA for a long time. When I saw the 200, I knew that was the one I had been waiting for. I do not see any way to pre-order, and they always appear to be out of almost everything.


Congrats and welcome to the insanity. As I'm sure you know, but I will repeat, the 200 line is new. Nobody knows how much stock will be ready for sale, but they are not limited editions, you will get one, just don't know if when the floodgates first open. I personal guess is that they will sell fairly well at first due to the price and timing of being near the holidays. For the price of one Doxa 300 one could get a Doxa 200 for a friend and one for one's self. Some of the purists may not buy, but I think several will just because they don't need another watch, but at sub $1,000, they need another watch! Be quick to buy, but no need to be black Friday quick.

That said, unless you are sure you will not get another Doxa down the line, I would get the 200 in black and later get a 300 as an orange Pro model.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I like the more classic looking DOXAs as well, but the paint thing is definitely an issue for me. I saw several first hand at the last WUS Georgia party. They are really nice watches. I didn't mean to start an argument only ask for advice. It seems DOXA should make the 200 with a painted steel bezel too, then it might be the best of both worlds.


----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)

Orange, but only if you actually plan on wearing it. Nothing worse than a nice watch hiding in the safe !


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Just ordered the 200 Caribbean. Hopefully it ships on the sooner side. Curious too see it in person vs the renders.


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

M111 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I like the more classic looking DOXAs as well, but the paint thing is definitely an issue for me. I saw several first hand at the last WUS Georgia party. They are really nice watches. I didn't mean to start an argument only ask for advice. It seems DOXA should make the 200 with a painted steel bezel too, then it might be the best of both worlds.


I understand your concern with the paint as well. That's another reason I suggested getting a 200 and a 300. The 200 would make a great daily driver and I think is more suited to straps than the 300. Have a 300 you keep nice, not a safe queen but just keep nicer of the two, and wear that one on the bracelet to mix it up.


----------



## toolr (Jan 4, 2015)

The Sub 200 130th anniversary is a great watch, love it!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I agree with Monkeynuts. Sure this is a DOXA. It has the name on the dial. Ostensibly it is to celebrate DOXA 130 years. It uses a dive watch design that wasn't around 130 years ago. In truth, dive watches weren't around 130 years ago. It is based on a pre SUB design from 50 odd years ago which bears a striking resemblance to a number of other watches.
> 
> The 130 looks better in my opinion because of the orange script and hand. The regular 200 looks like any micro brand hommage to a vintage Omega Seamaster. The watch was probably bought by collectors who will buy anything "collectable" and resellers hoping to make a profit.
> 
> ...


A "true" Doxa?? - now in 130 years Doxa has made LOTS of different designs - why focus on only one style from that timeline as being the only thing Doxa should make? Because you like it? Sure the bezel style is their own but the rest of the overall 'look' was common enough in the day. This is nonsense - there is nothing wrong with companies broadening their product line up - and price point - to have varying styles available for different customers - leave brand 'snobbery' alone. Are Omega wrong in making lots of different styles ?? Dare say their customers don't like all the options but who is to say they should only make one style as a "true" Omega??


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Maybe Doxa should be the Morgan of the watch world


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

You probably need to explain what this means.....

Maybe Doxa should be the Morgan of the watch world


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> You probably need to explain what this means.....
> 
> Maybe Doxa should be the Morgan of the watch world


Morgan motor cars


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Flyingdoctor said:


> You probably need to explain what this means.....
> 
> Maybe Doxa should be the Morgan of the watch world


Morgan motor cars, UK


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

drumcairn said:


> A "true" Doxa?? - now in 130 years Doxa has made LOTS of different designs - why focus on only one style from that timeline as being the only thing Doxa should make? Because you like it? Sure the bezel style is their own but the rest of the overall 'look' was common enough in the day. This is nonsense - there is nothing wrong with companies broadening their product line up - and price point - to have varying styles available for different customers - leave brand 'snobbery' alone. Are Omega wrong in making lots of different styles ?? Dare say their customers don't like all the options but who is to say they should only make one style as a "true" Omega??


I'm going to assume you are not trying to insult me by saying my post is nonsense, because you missed the 2 little words I prefaced it with..."for me". Its my opinion and you are entitled to one the same way I am. I put "true" in quotes again to show it was my opinion and because I don't really know how to explain it. Perhaps I should have used "it looks like what identifies the brand to a multitude of people" or some thing like that. Probably the best way to explain it is with photos. I've posted 4 images below. Look at the first 3. Who would you think made them? I'd bet a majority of "watch people" would identify them as Rolex, Omega and DOXA. What about the 4th image? Tougher call. Could be Omega, Could be DOXA but I'd say the number of people calling it a DOXA would be very few. Could be someone else.

Again, in my opinion, even though DOXA have made a plethora of different designs in the last 130 years, they are a "nothing" brand without the SUB. It is iconic and thanks to Rick Marei is once again recognized by a lot of watch people.

As for snobbery, now there is a whole world of discussion in that and I won't even attempt to address it except to say, again, for me, when I wear a DOXA because it is a DOXA SUB and is recognized as one. Maybe in time the SUB 200 will achieve the same status. I doubt it, but again, my opinion.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

drumcairn said:


> Morgan motor cars, UK


Again, you probably need to explain this. I grew up in the UK and I have a vague memory of hearing about Morgans. Thought they were a Kit car maker but maybe that was Caterham or something that sounded like it. I'm not a car guy and I'm too lazy to google it. Not sure how many people here would know Morgan or what the story is with reference to DOXA. I don't.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Got my 200 Caribbean in yesterday. Quite a nice watch, especially for the price. Very comfortable on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice. Is the bezel sapphire and is the insert the same shade of blue as the dial?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh man, that Caribbean is fantastic!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

bezel is sapphire. As far as same shade, it looks a bit darker but it is perfect in my opinion. They did a great job with the Caribbean. Digital renders don't do it any justice.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

drumcairn said:


> Maybe Doxa should be the Morgan of the watch world


Sort of...the reality is that Doxa made just a single memorable model, they were a small Swiss firm like Glycine that assembled relatively common looking watches.

This is also true for Panerai to make another example, they are famous for just two models that they assembled back in time and they weren´t even watchmakers by trade. Right now they have been ressurrected (like Doxa) and their entire range is composed of either Radiomirs or Luminors declined to hundreds of different variations.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> Sort of...the reality is that Doxa made just a single memorable model, they were a small Swiss firm like Glycine that assembled relatively common looking watches.
> 
> This is also true for Panerai to make another example, they are famous for just two models that they assembled back in time and they weren´t even watchmakers by trade. Right now they have been ressurrected (like Doxa) and their entire range is composed of either Radiomirs or Luminors declined to hundreds of different variations.


Ah OK. Thanks. Yea, I think you summed it up well. I think it was also Sly Stallone who really resurrected Panerai. I see he had a falling out with them over a watch they made too.


----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> Got my 200 Caribbean in yesterday. Quite a nice watch, especially for the price. Very comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!!! Congrats on the purchase

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Ah OK. Thanks. Yea, I think you summed it up well. I think it was also Sly Stallone who really resurrected Panerai. I see he had a falling out with them over a watch they made too.


Panerai was resurrected by three passionate Italian guys my watchmaker knows, I can´t remember their names, but in the mid 90s Stallone "discovered" them and made them popular in the US.

Later the company was taken over by Richemont and things started to go bad,however back in the day Officine Panerai made a lot of gear for the Regia Marina who among other things asked for a waterproof watch, what they delivered was a Cortebert pocket watch movement (already approved by the Italian Government for Railways Perseo pocket watches) with a Rolex pocket watch SS case they converted adding wire lugs...nothing more. Hardly a watch maker IMO.


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> bezel is sapphire. As far as same shade, it looks a bit darker but it is perfect in my opinion. They did a great job with the Caribbean. Digital renders don't do it any justice.


That said, will the colors not yet released also feature a sapphire bezel?


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> bezel is sapphire. As far as same shade, it looks a bit darker but it is perfect in my opinion. They did a great job with the Caribbean. Digital renders don't do it any justice.


That said, will the colors not yet released also feature a sapphire bezel?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

dji27 said:


> That said, will the colors not yet released also feature a sapphire bezel?


I believe so. All the renders on the website look like theyll all be the same with only exception being the bezel numbers will match color the dial (Pro having orange numbers, Divingstar having yellow numbers, and Aquamarine having turquoise numbers).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I got the light silver. I love it except I was surprised how feeble, weak or non-existent the lume is. Oh well, I will wear it during the day. Other than the limited version, I don;t think you will need to be in a frantic rush on Dec. 15 when the other colors come out


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pics









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> I got the light silver. I love it except I was surprised how feeble, weak or non-existent the lume is. Oh well, I will wear it during the day. Other than the limited version, I don;t think you will need to be in a frantic rush on Dec. 15 when the other colors come out


I still haven't taken my Caribbean off my wrist. I will agree with you, lume is weak. But I expect that from Doxa (unless you talk about the 5000t which is a torch). Now having said that, the lume is still readable after hours in the dark. it is just not what most come to expect from the eye burning bright lume from many micros or other established companies out there.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I am a big fan of the traditional Sub as I have 2 in my collection already, but I am growing to like this new Sub 200. Well done, Doxa!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

That silver 200 looks great.


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

I think its a great release from Doxa .
My first was the Sub300 , and I went back on forth on which dial to get , in the end I went with orange b/c as another forum member pointed out above , I think your first has to be orange !!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Yep - its got that original Eberhard Scafograf 300 thing going on - good way to broaden the product range and entry point with reasonable price for 2824 equipped watch- 300 a little richly priced in the uk for a 2824 watch though I accept the heritage/iconic built in part of the price. Also an option for those that prefer a more trad cased watch rather than the tonneau case


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this one









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the matching of lume on the bezel & dial. From the renders, it wasn't clear that this was going to come out so well. Also, it seems they went with black hands and marker borders instead of bright metal? Also, a good choice, I think.

The timing on this release is fortuitous for me. I am just about to reduce my collection and should have more than enough after the consolidation to cover the price of this model.

I am going to order one of these, which will be my first DOXA.


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck. Looks like the 3 available colors are sold out.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

edited


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, well. Guess I'm $1k to the better, then
Is this 200 going to a regular production model or has it already come & gone for good? I'm not familiar with how Doxa does things.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I think this is regular production model, and it should be re-stocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> I like the matching of lume on the bezel & dial. From the renders, it wasn't clear that this was going to come out so well. Also, it seems they went with black hands and marker borders instead of bright metal? Also, a good choice, I think.
> 
> The timing on this release is fortuitous for me. I am just about to reduce my collection and should have more than enough after the consolidation to cover the price of this model.
> 
> I am going to order one of these, which will be my first DOXA.


on the searambler, they went with chrome on the hour/minute hands perimeter, and not black. I traded mine away as I was not able to tell time quickly above water (I am an older kid so I need major contrast between the hands and dial as Doxa seems to do well with the Sub 300's and other variants.


----------



## mskhour (Feb 16, 2019)

toolr said:


> The Sub 200 130th anniversary is a great watch, love it!


Love it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I agree with Monkeynuts. Sure this is a DOXA. It has the name on the dial. Ostensibly it is to celebrate DOXA 130 years. It uses a dive watch design that wasn't around 130 years ago. In truth, dive watches weren't around 130 years ago. It is based on a pre SUB design from 50 odd years ago which bears a striking resemblance to a number of other watches.
> 
> The 130 looks better in my opinion because of the orange script and hand. The regular 200 looks like any micro brand hommage to a vintage Omega Seamaster. The watch was probably bought by collectors who will buy anything "collectable" and resellers hoping to make a profit.
> 
> ...


Do you actually realize this is a faithful reissue of their first ever dive watch with unidirectional bezel right? So "this isn't a Doxa because no tonneau case....etc" has no merit. Just say you don't like the look and move on but to call it a cash grab and looks like a micro brand watch is preposterous.

Edit: don't mean to single you out and you're just saying your opinion but as someone else mentioned earlier it does really seem like brand snobbery.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

rhaykal said:


> Got my 200 Caribbean in yesterday. Quite a nice watch, especially for the price. Very comfortable on the wrist.
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


thanks for the pictures. This is the one I'm going to get, it looks AWESOME.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Wow this silver dial also looks awesome. Might sway me from the Caribbean model..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Predictabilly said:


> Wow this silver dial also looks awesome. Might sway me from the Caribbean model..


It is very comfortable or was. Perhaps looks better under a phone camera than in real time. As much as I liked it, the hour/minute hand got lost on me as the constrast was not bold enough. The perineternof the hour/minute hand were in chrome and not in black as I was hoping. In any event, I sold it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

From the pics, it sure looked like the hands are black. Are the marker borders bright metal as well? I know that is what the renders showed, but in the photos, they both look black. 

If silver, I might have to go black or blue.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> From the pics, it sure looked like the hands are black. Are the marker borders bright metal as well? I know that is what the renders showed, but in the photos, they both look black.
> 
> If silver, I might have to go black or blue.


I guarantee the hands are not black. just the light/phone camera made them look that way, which made the watch appear more attractive. In reality, the contrast between the hands and the dial is not sharb or bold enough to tell time above water, so never tried underwater snorkeling with it. I wish they were black though, and I decided against modding it with hands similar to those found on the sub 300, which do have the black perimeter.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> From the pics, it sure looked like the hands are black. Are the marker borders bright metal as well? I know that is what the renders showed, but in the photos, they both look black.
> 
> If silver, I might have to go black or blue.


I guarantee the hands are not black. just the light/phone camera made them look that way, which made the watch appear more attractive. In reality, the contrast between the hands and the dial is not sharp or bold enough to tell time above water, so never tried underwater snorkeling with it. I wish they were black though, and I decided against modding it with hands similar to those found on the sub 300, which do have the black perimeter.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Dang. That has lessened my enthusiasm considerably.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The Aquamarine model looks awesome on the website, and, judging by how much nicer the other models look in the pictures provided in this thread, it likely will look much nicer still in person.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

When r the yellow and orange dials due out?


----------



## dji27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dec 15


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> More of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pics of the Searambler look amazing!!! Shame to hear the contrast isn't as good in real life as in your photos though. I was seriously considering this variant until I read further down the thread which described the "silver on silver" blending. Regardless, it's definitely a looker in your pics; sorry to hear it didn't work out.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey thanks. It did not work out for me, but it must have worked out well for many others since it sold out. I was hoping it had the same hour/minute hand set black perimeter color as in the other doxa 300-1200 searamblers. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> Hey thanks. It did not work out for me, but it must have worked out well for many others since it sold out. I was hoping it had the same hour/minute hand set black perimeter color as in the other doxa 300-1200 searamblers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It's most definitely a beautiful watch, and is still on my radar despite the contrast issue. Just saw some of your Zoretto Jota pics, and now I've got that one on my mind as well...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, zorettos are half the price of the doxa 200 (tough to resell though cause no one knows about them)...and the zoretto offers a better bracelet with ratchet clasp, etc.... better lume, and certainly resolves my pet peeve of contrasting hour/minute hand. But if you have tendencies to flip watches, Zoretto would not be good.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> Yes, zorettos are half the price of the doxa 200 (tough to resell though cause no one knows about them)...and the zoretto offers a better bracelet with ratchet clasp, etc.... better lume, and certainly resolves my pet peeve of contrasting hour/minute hand. But if you have tendencies to flip watches, Zoretto would not be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admittedly have been a flipper but I'm trying to remedy that as I overhaul my collection. I originally thought one of the Doxa 200's might be a good addition, but these Jota's look great. Reminds me of the "Jenny" models.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## mjd126 (Jan 6, 2019)

They look just like the Jenny models, still unsure though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

